# The new Fireman Models From Ball: Fireman Classic Racer, Fireman Classic, & Lady Classic



## robattopper

*The new Fireman Models From Ball: Fireman Classic Racer, Fireman Classic, & Lady Classic*

There is a push-pull between how dressy a watch looks, and the size and number of the tritium tubes. Large tubes yield a more functional glow at night, but have to be incorporated into the design for how it looks in the day. Just as Ball is at the edge of how much tritium can appear in a sport watch, they are also focused on minimalistic uses of their signature tubes when the style of the watch calls for it.

This year, three new models have come out in the Fireman Collection; The 40mm Fireman Classic, 42mm Fireman Racer Classic, and the 31mm Lady Fireman Classic. Before the introduction of these new models, the Fireman Victory stood alone as the dressiest offering in the Fireman collection. With these new models, the Victory has lost that distinction.










_From Left to right, The 42mm dark gray Fireman Racer 42mm, the 40mm black dial Fireman Classic, and the 31mm Silver dial Lady Fireman Classic._

*Fireman Racer Classic 42mm*

Until this year, three-hand Fireman models had been offered in two sizes: 40mm and 43mm. The new 42mm Classic Racer has same 21mm lug width of existing 43mm Fireman models, but features a slightly smaller case. Like the Fireman Victory, it has tritum tubes placed lengthwise on high-polished hour markers that are about 1/2 the length of each marker. Where the hour markers depart from the Fireman Victory is the shape of each marker. When Gabby and I spent a few minutes looking at them for the first time, we couldn't decide exactly what to call the shape. After passing on arrrow-head, we settled on kite-shaped. Unlike the two other "Racer" models, the 40mm Fireman Racer & the 43mm Racer DLC, there are no Arabic Numbers on the dial. Furthermore, each of the twelve hour markers are identical. As to the case, though a new larger size, the fit, finish, crown, and caseback seem identical to that of both the 40mm Fireman Racer & the Fireman Victory.























































_Night view of the new 42mm Classic Racer_










_Side by side, the larger 42mm Racer Classic (left) is much dressier looking than the Sportier Fireman Racer (right)_










_The tubes on the Fireman Racer 40mm (right) are considerably longer than the tubes on the new Fireman Racer Classic (left)_










*Fireman Classic 40mm*

The new 40mm Fireman Classic has an even more minimalistic use of tritium tubes than the Racer Classic. It features the "pip" style marker that appears on the dressiest parts of the Ball Line such as the Trainmaster Cleveland Express and the Engineer Master II Ohio Series. The Fireman Classic has the same 40mm case and 20mm Lug width as the Victory and Fireman Racer. The "pips" are placed at five minute intervals on the perimeter of the watch, just outside the high polish markers. Each tritium "pip" is slightly larger than the minute markers.
































































_The Fireman "Victory" (left ) has similar markers to the New Racer Classic, but the Racer Classic (Right) has markers that are thinner, and come to a sharper point on the inside edge of each marker._










_Tritium tube layout and night view of the Fireman Classic are very similar to the Classic Trainmaster Models such as the Power Reserve shown to the Left. _










_Night views of the Trainmaster Power Reserve (left) and the Fireman Classic (right)._










_Lume Comparison of The Fireman Victory (left), and the new Fireman Racer (right)._

*Lady Fireman Classic 31mm*

The Lady Fireman Classic 31mm is essentially an identical scaled down version of the the Classic 40mm.














































_Night View of the Tritium tubes of the Lady Classic_










_The Fireman Lady Classic (right) provides an almost identical tube layout to the EM2 Ohio but with the Fireman bracelet and thinner markers. (Left) The Fireman bracelet makes it a smoother and more bracelet like piece. _










_The Ladies' and Men's Fireman Classics will make attractive his and her's watches._


----------



## ~tc~

Fireman Classic 40 mm in blue dial please


----------



## mick arthur

robattopper said:


> ......
> 
> *Fireman Racer Classic 42mm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Until this year, three-hand Fireman models had been offered in two sizes: 40mm and 43mm. The new 42mm Classic Racer has same 21mm lug width of existing 43mm Fireman models, but features a slightly smaller case. Like the Fireman Victory, it has tritum tubes placed lengthwise on high-polished hour markers that are about 1/2 the length of each marker. Where the hour markers depart from the Fireman Victory is the shape of each marker. *When Gabby and I spent a few minutes looking at them for the first time, we couldn't decide exactly what to call the shape. After passing on arrrow-head, we settled on kite-shaped.* Unlike the two other "Racer" models, the 40mm Fireman Racer & the 43mm Racer DLC, there are no Arabic Numbers on the dial. Furthermore, each of the twelve hour markers are identical......


The markers also appear to be miniature versions of the hour and minute hands adding further simplicity/uniformity.

Thanks for the fabulous review!!!!


----------



## timefleas

Great pictures, especially like some of the comparisons. These don't do much for me, though--first, I really don't see why these are called Fireman at all--to me, none really bear any resemblance to the first or second generation Fireman, or the Racer for that matter, while of course looking somewhat like the "Victory" and the Ohio. Perhaps "Ohio Classic" might have been more appropriate--but even then, the Ohio had a few numerals, where these have none. For me, in the end these just look like a lot of other dress watches out there--definitely not the "Fireman Classic" that I am looking for, and nothing to get too excited about.


----------



## buzz819

Why was the original line called the Fireman? Did it have the propensity to work out all day, sleep all night, then save kittens from trees? (Sorry bit or sibling rivalry there). (Might be a bit of a snub at the end, but the question still remains)

I just picked up a 2 week old Fireman Ionosphere at a steal, awesome awesome watch, I wanted a chrono so I could do accurate speed measurements, since the price was so good I jumped on it straight away, did no research of the line up to see what else was available, then saw that the storm chaser line also had a tachy on it, makes for even better speed measurements, doh!

This is the second Ball I have owned, had the Skindiver as well, it was a well put together watch that I sacrificed to upgrade to a Marinemaster. Compared to the Ionosphere the quality of the Skindiver was nothing. This thing is a work of art, the dial tone, indices, the silver colour of the chrono dials, then of course the Ball quality lume, just spectacular. I can see why there is such an avid following for Ball watches.

Buzz


----------



## mick arthur

buzz819 said:


> Why was the original line called the Fireman? Did it have the propensity to work out all day, sleep all night, then save kittens from trees? (Sorry bit or sibling rivalry there). (Might be a bit of a snub at the end, but the question still remains).....


The Fireman was the guy on the train who shoveled coal into the firebox. I thought the same thing as you at first before I actually started looking at Ball seriously. Enjoy your Ionosphere, and please post pictures!!!


----------



## buzz819

Now that makes sense! 

I will get the photos up post haste!

Buzz


----------



## samanator

So having time to think I have some questions regarding these watches. The first is regarding the Racer Classic, is the grey starburst dial and silver star burst dial with rose gold markers still coming? It was this high end look that had this model nearly win the best 2013 model in our poll. Hopefully they are still coming? Either of these would be standouts over the subtle black. Additionally shouldn't these have Racer Hands maybe thinned down?

On the classic I think the firemen 1 look works, but it needs the ultra thin tubes from the 120in the markers. Probably could live with the dots if they had a unique color pattern. Still deciding on the hands.

Rob really through me with putting the Ohio in there. I could not figure out how a 20mm EM bracelet was fitting in the 21mm lugs, plus matching the case and lugs. Too focused on the bracelet I guess.


----------



## Doboji

I don't think that "black" Fireman Racer Classic is actually black... I pulled the trigger on one and have it in possession and it is most definitely grey. I almost wish it was just a touch darker... but the markers and the starburst dial is absolutely stunning. Darn near impossible to photograph well... here's a couple shots of mine on a Camille Fournet gator...

A word about the strap too, I ordered mine on the bracelet which is the same cost as ordering it on the strap... ordering the strap afterwards costs around $250. Which is the same price as a much higher quality Camille Fournet...

Anyway here's the pics.


----------



## timefleas

On the point about dial color, I have a Trainmaster Cleveland Express Japan Edition which is also described as black dial but. like yours above, is very definitely NOT black but a slate gray that often looks blue when worn outdoors, reflecting the sky--not a bad thing--but I wanted BLACK!! I'll post pictures of this watch in a separate thread later on when I get time.


----------



## samanator

OK now that's gray starburst, but there is no way Robs is Gray, its defiantly black. That is not listed on the price list.


----------



## Doboji

samanator said:


> OK now that's gray starburst, but there is no way Robs is Gray, its defiantly black. That is not listed on the price list.


Are you sure it's not a lighting issue with Robs? The AD I got mine from only had two dial color options silver and grey.

Also in Robs picture the case doesn't have the same polish as mine... Again suggesting something to do with the lighting.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## samanator

Doboji said:


> Are you sure it's not a lighting issue with Robs? The AD I got mine from only had two dial color options silver and grey.
> 
> Also in Robs picture the case doesn't have the same polish as mine... Again suggesting something to do with the lighting.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


I don't see anything to suggest it is lighting. The taper on the date window is visible and the printing is white. If these were low light the date window taper would not be visible.


----------



## Doboji

samanator said:


> I don't see anything to suggest it is lighting. The taper on the date window is visible and the printing is white. If these were low light the date window taper would not be visible.


Look at it in the first pic next to the 40mm black fireman classic... Clearly a grey there....

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## samanator

Doboji said:


> Look at it in the first pic next to the 40mm black fireman classic... Clearly a grey there....
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


Dark gray yes (near black), but i see no hint of a starburst dial.


----------



## robattopper

It's definitely a gray dial, and I think our photos are a little too dark. In the store, where there are bright LED's shining everywhere it does look much lighter and the sunburst is much more apparent. In my office which has low light or in the light tent, it looks considerably darker. Our photographer is off for the week, but we will see if we can get some more photos when she returns. With defused light, I think the sunburst does look similar to the photo below.












Doboji said:


> Are you sure it's not a lighting issue with Robs? The AD I got mine from only had two dial color options silver and grey.
> 
> Also in Robs picture the case doesn't have the same polish as mine... Again suggesting something to do with the lighting.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Citizen V

That Fireman Classic looks great! It has a very clean look, while also maintaining some complexity in the marker shape.



mick arthur said:


> The Fireman was the guy on the train who shoveled coal into the firebox. I thought the same thing as you at first before I actually started looking at Ball seriously. Enjoy your Ionosphere, and please post pictures!!!


As much as I hate this acronym, TIL what a railway fireman is.


----------



## mick arthur

Citizen V said:


> That Fireman Classic looks great! It has a very clean look, while also maintaining some complexity in the marker shape.
> 
> As much as I hate this acronym, TIL what a railway fireman is.


And today I learned what TIL means!


----------



## exxondus

just bought the silver with gold indexes version of the fireman racer classic. 

Quite value for money im my opinion. And I think its a characteristic of fireman models? When screwing in the crown, you can feel the winding of the watch at the same time. btw, theres lots of squeaking noises from the strap. Hope with time, they would disappear.


----------



## Doboji

exxondus said:


> just bought the silver with gold indexes version of the fireman racer classic.
> 
> Quite value for money im my opinion. And I think its a characteristic of fireman models? When screwing in the crown, you can feel the winding of the watch at the same time. btw, theres lots of squeaking noises from the strap. Hope with time, they would disappear.


I have the same squeak issue with the bracelet, but not on the aftermarket leather.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## exxondus

Here's mine.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## captainh0wdy

I almost ready to place an order, I think it will be the Fireman Classic, or perhaps the Victory.


----------



## bg002h

exxondus said:


> Here's mine.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


That watch looks like a million bucks! Great piece, IMHO.

Why do they call it a Racer? I understand the Fireman monicker, given the case (although the high end applied tube-embedded markers seems counter intuitive for a fireman), but the rationale for the racer designation eludes me.


----------



## samanator

exxondus said:


> Here's mine.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


All I can say is WOW! That looks great paired up with the brown Croc strap!


----------



## Jellytime

These are beautiful. What's a good online retailer for Ball? None around where I live.


----------



## samanator

Jellytime said:


> These are beautiful. What's a good online retailer for Ball? None around where I live.


Let's not go there since this will go into gray market in violation to the rules. Suggest contacting forum sponsor or look on the Ball site for a local AD.


----------



## Jellytime

Ok sorry. Just no local authorized ball dealer around me.


----------



## Hide

Hi, I'm new here. Just bought the fireman racer classic same as you and got the same squeaking noise. I was just wondering has the squeaking sound gone for you yet?


----------



## exxondus

Hide said:


> Hi, I'm new here. Just bought the fireman racer classic same as you and got the same squeaking noise. I was just wondering has the squeaking sound gone for you yet?


Nope, still there. But thats probably cos i seldom get a chance to wear the watch


----------



## samanator

What is the strap material. Is it the perf rubber or leather. A light coat of silicone grease on the spring pin should remedy it.


----------



## morrison2951

I still wear my 43mm Fireman from five years or so back- it has a great vintage Ball white dial look and blue tubes to boot!


----------



## captainh0wdy

After taking my time to decide between the two new Fireman watches, I went for the Fireman classic as I prefer the dial on this model.


----------

